# 6 way CO2 manifold



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Has anyone used this manifold? It is offered on aquatic-store.com. PM me to discuss it if you have any insight to offer. Thanks.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Rob, Your aquatic habit is getting out of control! How many tanks do you have in the living room now?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Rob, Your aquatic habit is getting out of control! How many tanks do you have in the living room now?
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Andrew, it's sad but true. I'm trying not to let it get out of control. I actually don't have any in the living room. Part of our garage was finished out by the previous owners. I am in the process of turning it into a small aquatic plant laboratory. I think my wife will be happy to see all of the random bowls/buckets of plants moving out of the spare bedroom and into the "lab" at the far end of the house. I'm grateful that she's been supportive of my hobby thus far.

I'm planning on setting up a series of small holding tanks for growing out plants and conducting fertilization experiments. So, as you can see, I'm looking for an effective way to provide CO2 to multiple tanks from a single 20# cylinder.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Good for you. In NYC a garage is something quite rare. My tanks are migrating to my office.

Probably, if you call or email Marcus at the online vendor he will be able to help with the set up. I think he is pretty experienced.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Floro (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Rob G,

Time ago I was also looking for a Co2 splitter. I do my research and finally decided to do one myself (they were all too expensive).

Here you will find the information on how to do it, and some photos.

Regards

http://www.acuaristasdechile.cl/foro/viewtopic.php?t=3234&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Or, if you want cheap...........










Basically its a number of tees with a needle valve and barb off each tee. Very cheap that way. as always, the most expensive part is the needle valve. I use cheap 4-5 dollar ones from my local hardare store. they work fine but you need to check them every couple days to make sure the bubble count has not changed. HTH.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all for the responses. 

Dennis, those needle valves look similar to one I picked up at the local hardware store a year ago. I was using it to slowly drip water into the bags of newly-acquired fish during acclimation. The valve I have uses compression fittings, and I had a tough time preventing leaks around the compression fittings. It looks like yours does not use compression fittings. Is that correct? It looks like it may be a good alternative. As for having to check them every couple of days, would using something like Loctite on the valve handle after one sets the desired flow rate work? Are you noticing that the handle moves, or is there a pressure leak? I'm not sure what else might cause the flow to change.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If you are only doing 3 lines of a tank, the JBJ has a 3way manafold that swaps with the standard 1 way. You can also add on 2 more bubble counters on it. Not the cheapest way, but it is slick.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Pretty neat little item the 6 way. You can also attach individual bubble counters on it as it makes bubble counting much easier and adjustng.
The jbj 2 and 3 way only difference is that it only comes with the fittings to attach to the regulator while the 6 way you can attach straight to the tubing


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it is the same one Marine Monsters used to sell. The only problem with it is the amount of space it takes so close to the Co2 tank. If you want high presicion needle valves, then consider this INLINE manifold:










It is available with six valves


----------

